# Nintendo WiiU Estimate Price



## Bacon Boy (Jun 22, 2011)

"EB Games Australia has set a price for Nintendo?s Wii U console coming in at A$598 Australian dollars. That translates to ?392 GBP or $633 USD.

Miyamoto has said, Wii U would not dramatically outperform current consoles. Because the Wii U was intended to strike a balance between power and remaining cheap and accessible.

In comparison, the Wii launched at ?179 GBP, $249 USD or A$399 AUD and can now be had for under AUD $180. The PlayStation 3 launched at $599 USD, ?425 GBP or A$999.95 AUD. Whilst for A$398 AUD you can fetch a Xbox 360s 250GB bundle.

Please bare in mind that this is not the official price but an estimated rrp."

http://nintendowiiublog.com/eb-games-australia-wants-598-aud-for-wii-u/


----------



## WalkaMan (Jun 22, 2011)

I bet it's gonna be around $450 USD, maybe less. They said it cost about $300 to make, and If they wanna keep it cheap and accessible I can't see them wanting to price it over $500.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 22, 2011)

300 euro / dollars.

Calling it.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 22, 2011)

Now if Wi-Fi isn't free, you can call me out.
...for a few years.


----------



## Wish (Jun 22, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Now if Wi-Fi isn't free, you can call me out.
> ...for a few years.


 
I don't think the WiiU is going to be all that good. Popular for a few months then it's going to die off like the wii.


----------



## WalkaMan (Jun 22, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Now if Wi-Fi isn't free, you can call me out.
> ...for a few years.


 
The only way they could even think about puttting a fee on services would be if they topped the Xbox, which I doubt they will.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 22, 2011)

It'll be..


100...Billion...Dollars!


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 22, 2011)

Litwick said:


> I don't think the WiiU is going to be all that good. Popular for a few months then it's going to die off like the wii.


Riiiiight, that's why the wii is one of the top selling consoles on the market.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 22, 2011)

$325 the games will cost $60-65


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm calling BS on this, simply because eb games doesn't have the correct information.
and that's because it isn't out there, yet.

remember gamestop putting release dates on animal crossing 3ds and other titles?

my guess is it will cost between $350 and $450. maybe less, considering the controllers will likely cost $100.. just guessing.


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2011)

$350. Nintendo would never price a console over $350. It will include one controller. It would be $250 however due to the controller it will be jacked up to $350.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 22, 2011)

Australia usually has overpriced games/consoles.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> I'm calling BS on this, simply because eb games doesn't have the correct information.
> and that's because it isn't out there, yet.
> 
> remember gamestop putting release dates on animal crossing 3ds and other titles?
> ...


 
As of all we know, you won't need more than one controller there are WIIMOTE and the controller compatibility, like on the chase mii game

Also, who would buy another one? I would play it all to myself


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't mind about ?200 but ?300, Forget that, I'm going to play Xbox


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 22, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Australia usually has overpriced games/consoles.


 
and it doesn't have 18+ Games for the soul reason that they don't believe 'gamers are 18+'. So all games there have to be censored to pass for 15/16.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 22, 2011)

lol ausfailia
I'd rather live in Korea than a place that censors literally everything no matter how many people complain.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Around $350.


----------



## WalkaMan (Jun 22, 2011)

http://blog.machinima.com/insidegaming/2011/06/22/miyamoto-downplays-wii-u-power/


----------



## Brad (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> It'll be..
> 
> 
> 100...Billion...Dollars!


 
This^ made me laugh uncontrollably so some reason.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 23, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> As of all we know, you won't need more than one controller there are WIIMOTE and the controller compatibility, like on the chase mii game
> 
> Also, who would buy another one? I would play it all to myself


 people who would buy another one would be:
people who drop their controller and crack the screen (replacement)
people who have brothers/sisters/family who want to play with them (multiple controllers for specific games)

the wii mote will still work, of course, but there will be games that take advantage of the screen in multiplayer.  those games will require extra controllers, if you want to play multiplayer.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice to see Australia is actually useful for something...


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 23, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> $325 the games will cost $60-65


 this seems quite reasonable for such great technology.


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2011)

$633 seems a little blown off.

I'm guessing $350-$400.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't imagine it at a price more than $300-350. $400 is just too much. They want it to be affordable, but obviously a bit more expensive than the Wii was, so I think $300-350 is just right.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm telling you guys, it's gonna be 300


----------

